# Kim Kardashian's MAC attack



## fash10nista (Oct 10, 2008)

Kim is featured on People.com's Star Tracks toting a bag of MAC goodies in West Hollywood...


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG! Thats a big bag. Look how freaking skinny she looks. From her face to her ass! Im shocked! 

Thanks for posting this!


----------



## chocokitty (Oct 10, 2008)

I saw this today on People and was like yeah she's getting her MAC fix too.

I wonder what was in her bag???  hmmm....


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 10, 2008)

me too...what's in her bag??? damn she's skinny!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

She looks just like her mom now! I wonder what she got as well...OT but I hope she doesn't listen to everyone's mean comments and start trying to lose weight


----------



## florabundance (Oct 10, 2008)

i like her outfit....and whoever served her in west hollywood mac needs to become a member of specktra and tell us all what she bought haha


----------



## carandru (Oct 10, 2008)

florabundance said:


> i like her outfit..../quote]
> 
> Apparently, that Michael Kors jumpsuit is all the rage in Hollywood.  I just don't know if I could put on a onezie and rock it.
> 
> I do want to know what's in that bag... and if she could be so kind as to donate.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_i like her outfit....and whoever served her in west hollywood mac needs to become a member of specktra and tell us all what she bought haha_

 

I can ask my MA. She has looked up her purchase history for me before....


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 10, 2008)

Thats a really cute outfit

She looks great! (a lot like her mom)

And thats a HUGE mac bag


----------



## Janice (Oct 10, 2008)

more pix here:

Kim Kardashian enjoyed a shopping spree at MAC cosmetics


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 10, 2008)

I wonder if she gets all excited for her MAC goodies as we do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Maybe she was picking up her Manish stuff.  I want to know what is in that bag as well!


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2008)

^ I think she might've picked up some Ungaro! The background pictures are Ungaro's display pix.


----------



## User67 (Oct 18, 2008)

I believe she picked up Freckletone which was re-released with the Ungaro collection because she said on her website yesterday that she is wearing a a new nude lipstick by MAC called Freckletone, it looks really hot on her too!  Kim Kardashian official web site â€“ photos, blog, news, bio


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Oct 22, 2008)

She went on to say:
Well I used to wear the color Angel, with Stripdown lip liner, but now I am loving Soar lip liner with a clear gloss. Soar is like a light cranberry color, that looks almost like a darker version of angel. I am still trying to find the perfect lipstick. I also like the color Myth for a super nude lip, but sometimes its too light! I really went to Mac to get a new concealer. It seems I can never find the right one, but bought the Studio Tech creamy foundation to try as a concealer bc its way to heavy for a concealer for me!


----------



## User67 (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks like she had another MAC attack a few days ago. But, this time she brought along her sister....


----------



## nursee81 (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsRjizzle* 

 
_I can ask my MA. She has looked up her purchase history for me before....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 


HAs she been able to look up her history?


----------



## animacani (Nov 8, 2008)

^ im wondring the same thing ;D


----------

